# Ayuda con resistencias "Pull-Down"



## Selkir (Abr 24, 2008)

Hola amigos,
hace poco le modifiqué a un colega su pedal Cry Baby (pedal de efecto wah-wah para guitarra); le cambié el interruptor SPDT que lleva de casa por un DPDT, para que no "chupe" tono.

Ahora resulta que cuando lo enciendes hace un "clack", debido a que los condensadores de desacoplo se quedan cargados. Se que hay que poner una resistecia para que se descarguen, pero no se exactemente donde la tengo que poner, ya que al ver el circuito me he liado algo y no se que en que condensador lo tengo que poner.

Adjunto unas fotos para que me podais hechar una mano.














Pd. La modificación la hice segun dice en la pagina de pisotones.


Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 24, 2008)

!HAS VISTO QUE C9 ESTA ROTO!


No te puedo asegurar nada ya que no se como funciona el circuito, pero para descargar los condensadores electroliticos se puede poner un simple diodo, por ejemplo un 1n4148 o el que tengas a mano.

Prueba de soldar uno en el electrolitico cerdano al diodo d1, De la siguiente porma
Sueldas por debajo del condensado en paralelo con la rallita del diodo en el positivo del condensador, o lo que es lo mismo, en el lado sin rallita en el negativo marcado en el condensador.

Ojo el diodo debe quedar en inversa si dudas preguntalo, ya que si no fulminaras a D1.

El condensador C9 ya es otra cosa, para este necesitas dos diodos en inversa en la salida seguramente.
Pero eso ya no estoy muy seguro.

La solucion definitiva puede ser tocando la polalizacion del transistor final, pero esa ya lo hablaremos


----------



## Selkir (Abr 29, 2008)

C9 no esta roto, solo es que saltó un trocito de pintura. Lo comprobe con el tester y esta bien (marca 0'01uF y no da continuidad).

EL condensador de salida (creo que es el C8) ya esta resuelto; en el lugar donde pone C7 metí una resistecia, ya que uno de estos puntos va al condensador C8 y el otro a masa.

Ahora no se bien cuan es el condensador de entrada.

Adjunto un esquema que encontré por el foro (no agais caso del circulo rojo y azul)

Espero que entre el esquema y las fotos se pueda hacer algo.


----------

